

Log.wtf() - Jd
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/util/Log.html#wtf

======
JoshTriplett
"What a terrible failure"; fascinating bit of backronyming there.

------
Toddward
I discovered this when I was teaching myself the Android SDK at the beginning
of the year. Good show, Google.

------
pihentagy
and also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1463580>

------
tkahn6
Previous discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2703377>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1369195>

